# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Τηλεόραση > [Τηλεόραση LG] Πρόβλημα TV LG 32LC2R

## stamatis32

Καλησπέρα σε όλους, 
έχω μια τηλεόραση LG 32LC2R και πριν λίγες μέρες σταμάτησε να δείχνει εικόνα. Το σύμπτωμα είναι το εξής, απο standby κατάσταση την ανοίγεις και ενώ ξεκινάει κανονικά δείχνει εικόνα για ένα δευτερόλεπτο και μετα μαυρίζει η οθόνη και το led κατάστασης παραμένει λευκο αναμμένο. Επειδή δεν περισσεύει ούτε ευρώ για καινούργια αποφάσισα να την ανοίξω μιας και είναι γνωστό ότι τις περισσότερες φορές φταίει το τροφοδοτικο τους. Με το μάτι δεν βρήκα κανένα στοιχειο σκασμένο η φουσκωμένο. Το τροφοδοτικό μου φάνηκε εντάξει, και χωρίς πολυ σκέψη είπα ότι είναι το inverter. Αγοράζω ένα απο ebay γύρω στα 30Ε, γνήσιο άλλα μεταχειρισμένο που δουλευει. Το τοποθετώ αλλά το αποτέλεσμα είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο, μαύρη οθόνη, αρα το inverter είναι αθώο. Πήρα το πολύμετρο και άρχισα να μετράω τις τάσεις που βγάζει το τροφοδότικο προς το inverter και την κεντρική πλακέτα. Πολλές τάσεις είχαν απόκλιση απο την αναγραφόμενη πχ. τα 24v προς το inverter είναι 25v, τα 3.3v προς την κεντρική πλακέτα είναι 2, και μερικές άλλες μικρότερης κλίμακας.  Ειναι λογικό να υπάρχουν τέτοιες αποκλίσεις?  Γνωρίζω ότι υπάρχουν μεγάλες τάσεις στα κυκλώματα των τηλεοράσεων και ήμουν πολυ προσεκτικός καθόλη τη διαρκεια της επισκευής και των μετρήσεων, άθελα μου ακούμπισα την ψύκτρα 1 που δείχνω στο πλαίσιο στη φωτογραφία και δέχτηκα ένα ισχυρό σοκ ηλετροπληξίας. Το μέτρησα και βρήκα 100v επάνω στην ψύκτρα. Λογικά κάπου υπάρχει διαρροή στο κύκλωμα. 
Ο κωδικός του τροφοδοτικού είναι LGLP2637HEP . Κάθε βοήθεια η ιδέα δεκτή, σας ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά για το χρόνο σας.

psu.jpg 20121020_130436.jpg 20121020_130452.jpg

----------


## JOUN

Κατα πασα πιθανοτητα καποια λαμπα απο το backlight εχει προβλημα.Πρεπει να βρεις ποια ειναι αυτη και να βαλεις μια αλλλη στην θεση της ωστε να δεις αν θα αναψει η τηλεοραση.
Επειδη λογικα δεν εχεις αλλη στην ακρη,δες εδω:http://www.badcaps.net/forum/showthread.php?t=19987
Επισης ριξε μια ματια εδω:http://www.badcaps.net/forum/showthr...t=10419&page=2
Προσοχη:Για να αναψει η τηλεοραση πρεπει να δουλευουν ΟΛΕΣ οι λαμπες,αν μια εχει προβλημα η ειναι αποσυνδεμενη,κοβει η προστασια..

----------


## stamatis32

Οκ θα δοκιμάσω τις λάμπες το απόγευμα και θα ενημερώσω, λογικό μου ακούγεται. Άλλα η διαρροή που υπάρχει στο κύκλωμα του τροφοδοτικού είναι φυσιολογική?

----------


## JOUN

Δεν ειναι διαρροη,ειναι φυσιολογικο..Αν δεις στα διαφορα σχεδα,επανω στις ψυκτρες του πρωτευοντος εχουν θαυμαστικο σε τριγωνο(σημα για επικινδυνη ταση)

----------


## stamatis32

Η τηλεόραση έχει 8 λάμπες. Τις αποσύνδεσα όλες, και με μια λάμπα κάθε φορά άνοιγα την τηλεόραση για να δώ αν είναι οκ η λάμπα, σε 1-2 δεύτερα έκλεινε όπως πάντα αλλά ο χρόνος αρκούσε για να καταλάβω αν είναι οκ η λάμπα. Όλες άναψαν. Αυτό είναι αρκετό για να καταλάβουμε ότι οι λάμπες είναι εντάξει η θα πρέπει να δοκιμάσω με τον τρόπο που είπες παραπάνω?

----------


## JOUN

Πρεπει να δοκιμασεις οπως σου ειπα..Μπορει η λαμπα να αναβει αλλα να τραβαει πολυ ρευμα και να την κοβει η προστασια.

----------


## tsalik

> τα 3.3v προς την κεντρική πλακέτα είναι 2


Αν μετρας σωστά είναι σημαντική διαφορά γιατί αυτή η τάση πάει στον επεξεργαστή.

----------


## stamatis32

Έκανα τη δοκιμή με την λάμπα αλλα το αποτέλεσμα είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο, 1-2 sec ανάβουν όλες οι λάμπες και μέτα σβήνουν. Παρακάτω σας παραθέτω τις τασεις που φεύγουν απο το τροφοδοτικό.

Προς το inverter
γράφει 24       φεύγει 25
γράφει BRI   φεύγει 0
γράφει -C      φεύγει 5
γράφει DIM φεύγει 3.1
γράφει ERR φεύγει 0

Μεγάλη καλωδιοταινία προς κεντρική πλακέτα
γράφει 3.4 ON φεύγει 2
γράφει 6V            φεύγει 6
γράφει DIM        φεύγει 3.1
γράφει ST 5V  φεύγει 5
γράφει BRI       φεύγει 0
γράφει ERR       φεύγει 0
γράφει I-C         φεύγει 4.9
γράφει ST 5V  φεύγει 5
γράφει ON         φεύγει 2.8
γράφει ACD      φεύγει 4.2

Μικρή καλωδιοταινία προς κεντρικη πλακέτα
γράφει 12V   φεύγει 11.2
γράφει 3.4V φεύγει 3.4
γράφει 6V    φεύγει 6
γράφει 19V  φεύγει 19
γράφει 19V  φεύγει 19

----------


## stamatis32

Και κάτι τελευταίο, τώρα με έκοψε να δοκιμάσω το κόλπακι με το φακό. Εικόνα υπάρχει κανονικά, μόνο το φώς λείπει....θα περιμένω το Πάσχα μια και καλή

----------


## JOUN

.........

----------


## stamatis32

Το κύκλωμα που κοβει το ρεύμα απο τις λάμπες είναι στην πλακετα του inverter η στην κεντρικη?

----------


## JOUN

Το inverter δινει το ρευμα αλλα το ελεγχει η κεντρικη.Αφου αλλαξες το inverter και δεν επαιξε δεν βλεπω τι αλλο μπορεις να κανεις.
Η αληθεια παντως ειναι οτι οποτε ειχα παρομοιο προβλημα,εφταιγε συχνοτερα καποια λαμπα και ποιο σπανια το inverter, να εχει προβλημα η vga board δεν μου εχει τυχει..

----------


## angel_grig

Eκτος και αν συνδεθουν κατευθειαν οι λαμπες με το inverter (που δεν ξερω κατα ποσον ειναι εφικτο..)

----------


## stamatis32

> Eκτος και αν συνδεθουν κατευθειαν οι λαμπες με το inverter (που δεν ξερω κατα ποσον ειναι εφικτο..)


Μα οι λάμπες είναι συνδεμένες κατ'ευθείαν με το inverter, εκτος αν εννοείς κάτι άλλο.

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

επειδή βλέπω ότι απογοητεύτηκες ΄να σου πω ότι σε αυτές τις συσκευές δεν είναι εύκολο να διαγνώσουμε την βλάβη και να επισκευάσουμε αλλάζοντας πλακέτες μπορεί να είναι πιο σύνθετη η βλάβη πολλές φορές και να την πατήσουμε χάνοντας τα χρήματα μας και την υπομονή μας.
η επισκευή της τηλεόρασης δεν έχει καμία σχέση με την επισκευή του μόνιτορ. 
 αγοράζοντας από το ebay used πλακέτες 99,9% είναι προβληματικές και δεν μπορούμε να τις επιστρέψουμε.
εγώ πιστεύω ότι το πρόβλημα σου είναι στο psu και για να κατανοήσεις πως επισκευάζουμε τέτοια συσκευή σε 1 λεπτό την βάζουμε στην πρίζα παίρνουμε service report με ειδική συσκευή μας ανοίγει το πάνελ βλέπουμε αμέσως κωδικό σφάλματος και από τι έσβησε και ενεργούμε ανάλογα τέτοια προβλήματα δεν μπορεί να σου τα λύσουμε από το φόρουμ καλύτερα να πηγαίνουνε στο service της  LG γιατί πιό εύκολο να κάνεις ζημιά παρά να επισκευάσεις

----------

supermanboy (04-11-12)

----------


## panos221072

ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΜΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΥΧΕΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΛΑΚΕΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΤΡΟΦΟΔΟΤΙΚΟΥ ΤΣΕΚΑΡΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΥΚΝΩΤΕΣ ΜΕ ΚΑΠΑΣΙΤΟΜΕΤΡΟ 99,9% ΚΑΠΟΙΟΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΕΣΜΕΝΟΙ .ΠΟΣΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ???ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΤΑΞΕΙ ΚΟΙΤΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΛΑΚΕΤΑ ΜΕ ΤΟΥΣ Μ/Σ ΥΨΗΛΗΣ(inverter) ΜΕΤΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΙΣΟΔΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΛΩΔΙΟΤΑΙΝΙΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΣΠΡΑ ΜΙΚΡΑ ΤΕΤΡΑΓΩΝΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΙ ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΟΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ 24V ΜΗΠΩΣ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΞΕΚΟΛΛΗΤΟ

----------


## stamatis32

Επισκευή εξετελέσθη! 
Σας έυχαριστώ όλους για τη βοήθεια και τις συμβουλές.
Εχθές την άνοιξα και πάλι για μια τελευταία ματιά (λίγο πριν την κάνω ανταλλακτικά) και έφτασα μέχρι το inverter. Βγάζοντας το μεγάλο καπάκι που καλύπτει το inverter και το πανελ εντόπισα ένα καλώδια τσαλακωμένο και σχεδόν κομμένο. Προφανώς το έκοψα εγώ όταν άλλαξα το inverter. Το καλώδιο αυτό έφευγε απο την άλλη πλευρά του πάνελ και κατέληγε στο inverter, το διόρθωσα και άναψε κανονικά. Για να βεβαιωθώ ότι το αρχικό πρόβλημα ήταν στο inverter έκανα τη δοκιμή και με το παλιό και τελικά όντως είχε πρόβλημα.
Τέλος καλό, όλα καλά, αλλά κατα τύχη. 
Απλά θέλω να απάντησω στο Νικο και να πω ότι έχει απόλυτο δίκαιο, η κάθε δουλειά θέλει την ανάλογη γνώση και η εμπειρία βοηθάει πολυ. Η απόλαυση όμως όταν επισκευάσεις κάτι είναι φοβερή. Έφτασα λίγο πρίν την κάνω κομματια, και βρήκα το πρόβλημα κατα ΤΥΧΗ. Ένας ηλεκτρονικός θα είχε διαγνώσει το πρόβλημα άμεσα, χωρίς να χρειάζεται να σε χτυπήσει το ρεύμα, να ψάχνεις σε λάθος μέρος να βρείς τη βλάβη με κίνδυνο να την καταστρέψεις, η να σε τρώει το άγχος.

----------


## supermanboy

Σταμάτη απλά ο Νίκος σου είπε τι κάνουν οι επαγγελματίες που έχουν ελάχιστο χρόνο στον πάγκο για να ασχοληθούν!Απλά εσύ παιδεύτηκες και από λάθος σου δημιούργησες και βλάβη μικρή την οποία όμως εντόπισες κάτι που δείχνει την επιμονή σου αφού δεν την παράτησες!Από εμένα μπράβο παληκάρι μου!Απλά την άλλη φορά λίγο πιο προσεκτικά βήματα και υπομονή.Εδώ μέσα υπάρχουν φοβερά αξιόλογοι και έμπειροι τεχνικοί επαγγελματίες του είδους και μη!Σημείωσε τι ενέργεις έκανες διότι στο μέλλον σε κάποια πιθανή μικροβλάβη να σε βοηθήσει να θυμηθείς τι άλλαξες!

----------

alex504 (10-11-12)

----------

